# Everyone meet Rocko!



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

This is Rocko! He's six weeks old. I brought him home just yesterday and already he's making himself a star in front of the camera.









Here's me holding him when we first brought him home. He was still in the snuggle sack the breeder sent with him!









An adorable closeup of Rocko in his snuggle sack. He's such a sweet baby.









Here he is checking out the camera. This was right before he settled in for a nice long nap.









Rocko this morning, being a sleepy but very sweet little snuggle!

I've never owned a hedgehog before, but I definitely wasn't expecting Rocko to be so docile and wonderful. He doesn't huff or ball up when I take him out of his cage, even if I wake him up to do so. He loves to crawl all over us and explore every corner! When he's done exploring he likes to find a warm spot to curl up and relax with us. He is a perfect little baby in every way! I can't wait for all the other pictures I'll be taking of him.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Rocko is adorable! I wish I would have known Dexter at that age.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The last pic is adorable! Look at those ears! :lol:


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks!  
Those pictures are so huge, they aren't that big on Photobucket! I wonder why that happened.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

He is so handsome! What an angel


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> The last pic is adorable! Look at those ears! :lol:


My thoughts exactly!
I love his ears!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

congrats on the new hedgie  very cute


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww! He looks like such a sweetie! Congrats on the new hedgie!

~Katie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh!!! he is soooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! What an adorable little boy!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

absolutely adorable. he looks very comfy in his snuggie sack 
I have to get one of those for Teddi. Though he seems to like my pocket too haha.


----------

